# R35GTR Rear Brake Bells



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we are looking for a pair of OEM spec rear bells, rotors not required.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I have some with alcon discs on... 

I know it says you dont want the discs but it'd be easier to sell you them as a whole unit


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ah dammit. Ok how much please?

Cheers

Dave



L6DJX said:


> I have some with alcon discs on...
> 
> I know it says you dont want the discs but it'd be easier to sell you them as a whole unit


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

PM'd


----------

